# white trout fishing Mobile Bay



## huntfishbum (Oct 21, 2008)

We had 28 nice trout and were getting ready to head in, when all of a sudden I got a terrific bite.


----------



## sunnh2o (Jul 28, 2009)

ARE THOSE BIG BLACK DRUM ANY GOOD TO EAT. I DON'T EVEN KEEP RED FISH IF THEY ARE OVER THE SLOT. I CAN'T STAND THE BLOOD LINE IN THE FILET, WHICH I DO CUT OUT, BUT I'D RATHER KEEP AND EAT SMALLER FISH!:doh


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *sunnh2o (9/3/2009)*ARE THOSE BIG BLACK DRUM ANY GOOD TO EAT. I DON'T EVEN KEEP RED FISH IF THEY ARE OVER THE SLOT. I CAN'T STAND THE BLOOD LINE IN THE FILET, WHICH I DO CUT OUT, BUT I'D RATHER KEEP AND EAT SMALLER FISH!:doh


and of course you dont keep them over the slot because its illegal, right?


----------



## sunnh2o (Jul 28, 2009)

NOT EXACTLY, IN ALABAMA WE'RE ALLOWED 3 FISH, 1 OF WHICH BEING OVERSIZED. 16-26 IS OUR SLOT. ARE YOU NOT ALLOWED TO KEEP OVERS IN FLA?


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Nope, in Florida its one per person, per day, slot only. I need to move, our regulations suck


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper, that'd be a BIG surprise!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## sunnh2o (Jul 28, 2009)

WHAT IS YOUR LIMIT ON SPECKS OVER THERE. WE GET 10 AT 14" MIN.


----------



## sumnat2 (Jul 8, 2009)

In Louisiana the limit on Redfish is 5 and 25 on speckled trout. That is where you need to live for fishing.


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

> *choppedliver (9/3/2009)*Nope, in Florida its one per person, per day, slot only. I need to move, our regulations suck




Why would you do that? Larger redfish taste like crap anyway. Plus, there is so much more fishing available in Florida. If you think otherwise, you're crazy. Yeah, Louisiana is awesome, but you don't get the types of areas to fish like you do here, mangroves, big clear water grass flats, etc. AND Snook. I love catching redfish as much as anyone, but Snook are hard to beat, I hold the two species pretty evenly. Enjoy what you've got here though, because I'm sure with bag limits of 5 fish a day, trashy idiots are keeping ten, fifteen, twenty breeder sized fish anyway. Though I don't agree with all the regulations (Endangered Red Snapper, Grouper), I do support many of them, it helps keep our fisheries strong for the future.


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

PS - Congrats on the fish, 28" Gator is awesome, and nice Drum to boot.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *sunnh2o (9/3/2009)*WHAT IS YOUR LIMIT ON SPECKS OVER THERE. WE GET 10 AT 14" MIN.


Not less than 15" or more than 20" (statewide) except one fish over 20" per person 

4 per harvester per day South Region 

5 per harvester per day N.E. and N.W. Regions


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Buckethead (9/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *choppedliver (9/3/2009)*Nope, in Florida its one per person, per day, slot only. I need to move, our regulations suck
> ...


Im not even concerned with the big ones that much. I havent caught one. But I have caught plenty of slots. One slot per day, sucks. 

We have great redfishing here, and you can only keep one. Im not moving, I just think our laws are stringent. Sure there is plenty of law breakers out there, but I am not one of them.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Can you say


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

It kinda sucks when a thread breaks down to "why would you wanna keep a fish that's bigger than slot, it's gonna taste terrible..."

Oh yeah?,... have you not heard of cooking? There are ways to make a piece of rubbery piece of beefpart taste pretty good. Soups, stews... etc.

Why believe that why your recipes for a fish won't work for a big one, somebody else might have one that does work?

Have you ever had Alligator Gar Gumbo? Tasty, but YES, you have to pick out the bones. 

Some people will tell you it's good use of an available food source. Why hate on a man who eats what he LEGALLYcatches.

GEEZ... 

Jim


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Im not hatin on the guy, im just suggesting that its full of worms


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Buckethead (9/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *choppedliver (9/3/2009)*Nope, in Florida its one per person, per day, slot only. I need to move, our regulations suck
> ...


Florida does have a very diverse variety of fishing... If I'm not mistaken, the mangroves, snook, etc that you are referring are much farther south. It would be closer for me to just go to Louisiana. I've surely not seen any local reports of snook.

And I think most of these ridiculous regulations are about money, more specifically keeping the "fisheries strong for the future... commercial fishermen", so they can catch them and sell them to me instead of letting me catch them myself.


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

there is a commercial fishery for snook and redfish in florida?oke

by the way bum, that is one bad ass drum and i would be proud to catch that fish on trout tackle. 

cheers.

drew


----------



## huntfishbum (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry for the delay in replying, computer crashed and has been in the hospital. TheDrum was full of worms and tough as leather. I have eaten smaller ones and they are good. I caught this one on 17 lb. test line and a #2 kahle hook. Quite a battle. Thanks one and all for the repoonses. Chuck


----------

